# Bliesdorf!?



## Ziegenbein (14. April 2006)

Moin Leute!

Hab mal ne Frage, kann mir jemand ne Wegbeschreibung geben wie ich nach Bliesdorf komme ;+ 


Ich würde da morgen gern mal mit dem Bellyboat mein Glück auf Dorsch versuchen. 

Es wäre auch nett wenn vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Tip kommen würde z.B. wo ich am

besten parken kann und wann es da tief wird etc. wäre echt zu nett :m


Werde auch morgen berichten...#6


----------



## Streptokokke (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

Hallo, hast es von Lübeck ja nicht weit. Fährst Autobahn, Grömitz runter, rechts Richtung Grömitz. Nächstes Dorf ist links ein Imbiss. Dahinter mußt du rechts rein ( ist auch Ausgeschildert ). Straßenverlauf folgen. Achtung, nicht nicht in der Kehre parken, kann teuer werden.
Petri heil  Gruß Streptokokke


----------



## Ziegenbein (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

Danke an euch erstmal.

Muss dazu sagen es hat sich der Ort geändert, es wird doch ein Trip nach Dahmshöved. 

Bliesdorf soll momentan nicht so angesagt sein hab ich mir erzählen lassen #c


----------



## Smallmouth (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

A1 Abfahrt Neustadt/Nord , weiter Richtung Grömitz ,dann in Bliesdorf
rechts ab ( Schild " Strand") gegenüber der Gatstätte .
Dann immer dem Strassenverlauf ( links halten) folgen ca. 2 km bis zum Campingplatz
Walkyrien. Campingplatzwärter freundlich fragen ob man dort parken darf .
Den Sandweg ca 500 m bis zur Stahltreppe und rein ins Wasser .
Dorsche gab es gestern in der zweiten Rinne ca 200 m vom Ufer 3-4m tief .
Mefo sitz in der ersten Rinne geht momentan super gut , habe noch nie soviel Watangler/Mefos in Bdorf gesehen .
Ein anderer Platz wäre dann in der Feriensiedlung am Seeräubernest ,ist von der Anfahrt ähnlich , nur ca 500m vor dem Campingplatz Walkyrien links ab .
Grosser Parkplatz oder direkt am Seeräubernest parken , dann ca 50m bis zum Wasser . Hier dann auch ca 300 - 500m raus und die Leos suchen.
Werden uns dann vielleicht morgen sehen , werde wahrscheinlichn gegen 17:OO Uhr mal ein wenig mit dem Belly versuchen , Wind sieht ja ganz gut aus .

Petri


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

hallo erstmal#h also A1 Abfahrt  Richtung Grömitz nachca.5-7 km geht es rechts nach Bliesdorf  einfach dem verlauf der Strasse folgen  es gibt dort 2 Strandabschnitte einmal der erste liegt auf einer Anhöhe Richtung Campingplatz dort sind gute Parkplätze ein schmaler Weg führt zu Strand   der 2. Strand abschnitt liegt links davon runter von der Anhöhe dann rechts  bis direkt zum Strand (wendehammer) die Brandungsangler gehen fast alle nach rechts Richtung Abschnitt 1.  Es ist bestimmt nicht ganz leicht meinen Infos zufolgen aber besser kriege ich das nicht hin  zur Tiefe kann ich nichts betragen nur eines weiß ich genau nach rechts kommt die Tiefe dichterunter Land für die Brandungsangler ca. 60m nur Sand danach Leogrund viel Fisch  und viel Spass der Strand lohnt sich Gruß Roland


----------



## caruso (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.

caruso


----------



## Mr.Zandersmith (17. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

war gute Entscheidung, den Ort zu wechseln, haben mit 4 Mann von Freitag bis Sonntag morgens,nachmittags und abends geblinkert (mit Wathose) , keine Mefo oder Dorsch in Sicht..selbst die Campingplatzkollegen, die mit Booten draussen waren, haben nur ein paar kümmerliche Dorsche um die 40 cm gefangen.. fische schon seit Jahren in Bliesdorf ( Campingplatz), die Erfolge sind auf Fehmarn etc. definitiv grösser...  würde mich mal interessieren, wer Bliesdorf als "Mefo-Geheimtip" ausgerufen hat ......
Mr.Zandersmith


----------



## Ziegenbein (17. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

In Dahme ging auch nicht viel, bei mir ein aussteiger und mein Kumpel einen 40er Dorsch der wieder schwimmt durfte...


----------



## nixfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

Da muß ich Mr.zandersmith rechtgeben. Irgendwie wird Bliesdorf zum Mefoangeln zu hoch bewertet. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß es so dicht an HL und HH liegt.... Fehmarn u. Dahme ist ne Ecke weiter weg. Ich war auch schon ein paarmal in Bliesdorf, aber immer tote Hose. Keine Steine etc. im Wasser...null "Leopardengrund". Den findet man aber z.B etwas weiter in Dahmeshövedet.
Also Fazit blinkern in Bliesdorf....


----------



## detlefb (19. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*



			
				nixfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich Mr.zandersmith rechtgeben. Irgendwie wird Bliesdorf zum Mefoangeln zu hoch bewertet. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß es so dicht an HL und HH liegt.... Fehmarn u. Dahme ist ne Ecke weiter weg. Ich war auch schon ein paarmal in Bliesdorf, aber immer tote Hose. Keine Steine etc. im Wasser...null "Leopardengrund". Den findet man aber z.B etwas weiter in Dahmeshövedet.
> Also Fazit blinkern in Bliesdorf....




Ächt??? Ostersamstag kurz vor 20 Uhr 55cm Silber auf kupfernen Snaps.


----------



## MichaelB (19. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

Moin,

@nixfänger: welcome on board :m 

Wenn mich meine Karte nicht anlügt liegt Bliesdorf ~12km Küstenlinie näher an Hamburg als Dahme... und Brodten ist gliecks üm de Eck von Lübeck... glaub ich nicht, daß es daran liegt |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## fishing-willi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

also ich hab zwar noch nicht in bliesdorf geblinkert, dafür hatte ich am 8.4. beim brandungsangeln ne 58er mefo gefangen!


----------



## Micky (19. April 2006)

*AW: Bliesdorf!?*

Wir waren heute für 1 1/2 Stunden in Bliesdorf mit dem Belly....

Toller Strand, aber zum angeln kriegt mich da so schnell keiner wieder hin!


----------

